# GHRP-6 MOD 1-29 and Sleep



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Been using the above for 4 days now at saturation dose x3 daily and struggling to sleep. Can anybody give me an insight as to why?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Did the same to me mate, one of the reasons I knocked it on the head in the end...


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Did the same to me mate, one of the reasons I knocked it on the head in the end...


Cheers ste, i thought the gh pulse it causes would have the opposite effect!! Do you know why it keeps us awake?


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

It's quite a common side effect. GHRP-6 is a first generation GH releasing peptide and is considered to be quite "sloppy" in its effects. It can cause a host of other effects including hunger and sleep problems. GHRP-2 improves on this but still has some side effects notably a possible raise in prolcatin and cortisol. These raises are normally within normal ranges. Incidentally some people have improved sleep, but for me it does effect my initial nodding off. I'm not sure why but I suspect it's something to do with the gastric effects for me personally.

I've just ordered some IMAP which is a supposedly a neater / cleaner peptide with less side effects.

pscarb will no doubt provide a much better answer and explain the ins and outs but hopefully I've helped.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

woot! said:


> It's quite a common side effect. GHRP-6 is a first generation GH releasing peptide and is considered to be quite "sloppy" in its effects. It can cause a host of other effects including hunger and sleep problems. GHRP-2 improves on this but still has some side effects notably a possible raise in prolcatin and cortisol. These raises are normally within normal ranges. Incidentally some people have improved sleep, but for me it does effect my initial nodding off. I'm not sure why but I suspect it's something to do with the gastric effects for me personally.
> 
> I've just ordered some IMAP which is a supposedly a neater / cleaner peptide with less side effects.
> 
> pscarb will no doubt provide a much better answer and explain the ins and outs but hopefully I've helped.


Thanks woot, yes you did help. I may try GHRP-2 or IMAP when i run out of 6 to see if i react differently to those compounds. Thanks again.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

I may stop using them altogether. Ive just been reading up on prolactin and its side effects. I take SSRI,s which i have just learnt raise prolactin levels, so together with peptides i think im asking for trouble. I will see what the next few days bring!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP-6 does release GH but it also mimics Ghrelin which causes the hunger this will not help if you want to sleep, GHRP-2 releases more GH in the pulse but it also will raise prolactin and cortisol higher than the other peptides, IPAM is the one you want for sleep couple this with Mod GRF and you have a winner.

I only use IPAM/Mod GRF now...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP-6 does release GH but it also mimics Ghrelin which causes the hunger this will not help if you want to sleep, GHRP-2 releases more GH in the pulse but it also will raise prolactin and cortisol higher than the other peptides, IPAM is the one you want for sleep couple this with Mod GRF and you have a winner.
> 
> I only use IPAM/Mod GRF now...


With regards to any noticeable difference, be it recovery, well being, weight loss etc would switching from ghrp2 to ipam, with regards to the gh release, or is it really not that much of a difference?

I'm currently taking 4 doses of ghrp and mod GRF 1-29


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dux said:


> With regards to any noticeable difference, be it recovery, well being, weight loss etc would switching from ghrp2 to ipam, with regards to the gh release, or is it really not that much of a difference?
> 
> I'm currently taking 4 doses of ghrp and mod GRF 1-29


The peptide that gives the biggest bang for your money is GHRP-2 it has a saturation dose of .8mcg per KG opposed to 1mcg per kg of GHRP-6 and IPAM.

So you will see a difference between using GHRP-2 and IPAM how much I cannot quantify really all I can say is the biggest GH pulse comes from GHRP-2.

I seem to get on better with IPAM plus it is awesome for sleep.......


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> The peptide that gives the biggest bang for your money is GHRP-2 it has a saturation dose of .8mcg per KG opposed to 1mcg per kg of GHRP-6 and IPAM.
> 
> So you will see a difference between using GHRP-2 and IPAM how much I cannot quantify really all I can say is the biggest GH pulse comes from GHRP-2.
> 
> I seem to get on better with IPAM plus it is awesome for sleep.......


I'm happy with what I've seen, felt so far from ghrp2 so I think I'll carry on with it.


----------

